# Weedeater Featherlite FL20



## jll62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an old fl20 maybe 8-10 years. It may have carb problems. My problem is I don't know what model it is. It is a C1U (cast into the housing) I can't read the rest of the numbers stamped next to the fuel tube. The carb is a Zama, the tubes are straight, there is a bracket that comes off of the bottom of the carb, the adj. screws are the splined type, the choke lever is yellow plastic.
I need to know in case I have to buy a rebuild kit.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You really need the other part of the numbers, it seems the Poulan/Weedeater FL uses a bunch of different kits and without knowing the other numbers on the carb model you will probably be given the wrong one, even though there are only about 3-4. You can go to the zama site, they have great info, select the Service/Aftermarket tab and look around, some good stuff, link below. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

The most common,zama C1U kit I use is Zama GND18.That is the diaphram only.You can take your carb. to a small engine shop and they can match up the diaphrams for you.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## jll62 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Fl20*

Thanks for the help. I went to the Zama site, they have a wealth of information I downloaded everything. Also, I found a site that has diagrams of 5 types 0f FL20s. They both use the same carb. and it looks like what I have.
Where would be a good place on line to buy parts and tools for working on trimmers and chain saws?
Again THANKS!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jll62 said:


> Thanks for the help. I went to the Zama site, they have a wealth of information I downloaded everything. Also, I found a site that has diagrams of 5 types 0f FL20s. They both use the same carb. and it looks like what I have.
> Where would be a good place on line to buy parts and tools for working on trimmers and chain saws?
> Again THANKS!


It is always best to try your local small engine shop, gives you someone to talk to, google the part you need and several places will show, it all depends on the shipping, the one with the cheapest price will make it up in shipping. Have a good one. Geo


----------

